# Fat Overrated Whore..Enjoy



## [SIL] (Jun 17, 2014)

someone leaked her uncensored(before photoshop) sports illustrated photos...







How they shopped her


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 17, 2014)

Sil, they do that to all those bitches in hollywood. They make them look perfect and give lil girls complexes and body issues. 

Another reason I don't like these hollywood types.

And why did they have to remove her camel toe?


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 17, 2014)




----------



## IronAddict (Jun 17, 2014)

^^^Micheal Angelo has nothing on you, buddy!

You're a true artist!

Nice and clean!


----------



## MI1972 (Jun 17, 2014)

lovely


----------



## the_predator (Jun 17, 2014)

Photoshopped or not, I would still fuck that fat overrated whore!


----------



## azza1971 (Jun 17, 2014)

she needs some Anavar


----------



## ctr10 (Jun 17, 2014)

or some winny


----------



## 1HungLo (Jun 17, 2014)

Fat? Wtf. 
http://touch.dailymotion.com/video/xqo07a_kate-upton-rej3ctz-cat-daddy-dance_news


----------



## s2h (Jun 17, 2014)

SIL would you mind  hanging a big clit off her ....I need new LHJO material...

Thanks Buddy...


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 17, 2014)

I prefer her as fat anyways


----------



## Watson (Jun 17, 2014)

lolz they even decided her tatts were bad for business.....


----------



## HFO3 (Jun 17, 2014)

She looks much better naturally than shopped. I like my women thicker and more muscular anyway.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 17, 2014)

I had a fleshlight accident... i scraped the mfker, feels like I got toothed.  Either one of those pics give me a semi painful boner.


----------



## 1HungLo (Jun 17, 2014)

Lol, better break out the neosporin tonight Jimmy, don't want an infected penis.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jun 18, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> I had a fleshlight accident... i scraped the mfker, feels like I got toothed.  Either one of those pics give me a semi painful boner.


 never seems to hurt until "after" you get off..........


----------



## Zaphod (Jun 18, 2014)

That isn't fat.  That's called a proper woman.  Nice and curvy.  I'd fuck the living hell out of that.  Or at least try to.  I'd be like Jason Biggs in American Pie.


----------



## HeavyB (Jun 18, 2014)

Nope she is not fat. She does have something to hold on too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 18, 2014)

Besides that stupid horse shoe, she's proper.


----------



## charley (Jun 18, 2014)

I'll take whatever I can get.....     yummy...


----------



## Guillotine (Jun 19, 2014)

Nice tits and enough hair to control her head with, but she needs to drop 20 lbs or so.  

I prefer my chicks somewhere between fitness competitor and ms Olympia competitor.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 19, 2014)

she does have an odd body shape...but I like different....she is beautiful and I cant stand blondes....I like them wide hips on her


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jun 19, 2014)

You haters are queers. She has that soft body that illicits a boner everytime you see or touch it. Oh yeah and shes fucking hot. Perky natural breasts?  My cup of tea!


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jun 19, 2014)

Uhh If my wife let me Id hit it like a tether ball


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jun 19, 2014)

Titties!!!!!


----------



## AvA182 (Jun 19, 2014)

[SIL] said:


> someone leaked her uncensored(before photoshop) sports illustrated photos...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wtf am I lookn at...loks no different..


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jun 19, 2014)

True


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 19, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Uhh If my wife let me Id hit it like a tether ball





Phuq! She look's way better in this set....must've been photoshopped?


----------

